# New to the forum.



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum!  And congrats on becoming a horse owner!!

May you learn lots and make lots of friends


----------



## mkman111 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you very much for the welcome,I hope to learn tons.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

welcome to the forum & the horse world...we would love to see pics


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum and like it was said before we love picture. congress to you for your new horse


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and horses!! Please share some pics with us!


----------



## CountryPosh (May 22, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## mkman111 (Jun 11, 2012)

*pictures*

Thanx for the welcome,i only have two pics at the moment but will have more in a couple of days.the pic of the foal is one that Black has recently sired.


----------



## adjoyce14 (Jun 13, 2012)

hello welcome to the forum


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Welcome ! Trust me you will learn lots!!!


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------

